# 2018 rogue sport S



## NITA2018 (Dec 6, 2018)

Ok so i purchased a new rogue sport , didnt get the wheels, didn't know about so many other issues id be having because after the fact i could point out everything i did wrong. So first , i did get awd. besides that so much i didnt know. of course i test drove but that means nothing now. I like the style of the cabin, i like how everything is placed . i did not know there is no way to open the trunk unless you get out a open it yourself. thats a pain because it should have a button inside. next thing my keyboard is broken bare with me.) The drive the ride is so comfortable. Im coming from a honda 2015 civic that my kids wold constantly get car sick from the motion. not an issue . i really loved the over all features of the extra safety lane change and the back up camera is up to par considering the blind spots towards the rear. only way i can park the thing. the steering , omg! ok so its light and i find that i do like that for city driving but i started to change it on sport mode for a heavy feel. sometimes seems like you ave to constantly adjust the wheel to stay in the lane like it doesn't want to drive straight. im always checking to make sure im in my lane. the cvt is the most annoying thing about this sv. im the last one to take off at the light . all i hear is noise . I thought i had a little trick to it if i just ease on the pedal but that doesn't always work. its not enough horses lol. i dont know what the heck is going on with the engine . once you get going it can go but getting up to speed takes exactly the amount of time it takes to slow right back down again. i hate regretting my choices but man 2 years is a long time to try and trade this baby in . my goodness


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like you didn't do your homework! Sorry to hear that you're dissatisfied. You should have come to our forum before your purchase; there are many knowledgeable folks here that could have helped you with your quest for a good vehicle to fit your needs.


----------



## NITA2018 (Dec 6, 2018)

Had no idea . I wanted to believe I did but yes clearly I didn’t . Hopefully next time around I’ll have better knowledge .


----------

